# Buzzbait Crazy!



## wishin4bass2 (Sep 5, 2010)

Hit escambia yesterday afternoon and ran up whites.put trolling motor in the water around 6 and the water was moving out very good.starting throwing a worm and got nothing until i missed a target and burned my worm back to the boat, as i was burning it back to the boat i got nailed out of nowhere. I decided to pick up the buzzbait and it was red hot for me. i boated around 10 or 11 and also missed a couple, of the fish i caught only 3 were keepers and they just barely made it. sorry no pics but i was by myself and fishing against daylight.Best trip i have had in a while. I did however catch a 3.7lber a couple of weeks ago on escambia.


----------



## kelly1 (Oct 1, 2007)

Nice report. Nothing like some heart pounding buzz bait action..


----------



## Bassfisher17 (Aug 9, 2010)

Love the buzzbait action!!! Your post is gonna make me get out this weekend in search of some bass. Thanks.


----------



## wishin4bass2 (Sep 5, 2010)

the big fish was caught a couple of weeks ago, also caught on a buzzbait.That day i was barley reeling the bait,just enough to bust the surface.yesterday they only wanted it fast! i mean burn it down and the try to go faster.amazing to me that they can be so particular sometimes.


----------



## bamaman08 (Dec 22, 2008)

Nice report. Looks like I'm gonna have to get out and go sometime.


----------



## J Smithers (Jun 27, 2008)

Nice report. I love some topwater action!!!!


----------



## jstblsd (Jul 6, 2010)

Great report! Topwater action is awesome!


----------



## bottomfeeder (Aug 6, 2009)

Nice fish!! When are you gonna take me along? :whistling:


----------



## Bbagwell (Mar 10, 2010)

nicely done. I have been doing okay in the mornings with a buzz bait on the escambia. mabe i will start giving the evenings a little more love.


----------



## wishin4bass2 (Sep 5, 2010)

when ever you want to go, i go once a week usually. all you need is a rod and reel and i got extras.


----------



## Gator Bait (Jun 21, 2011)

Nice fish. I'll be headed that way from Baton Rouge tonight. Will launch early tomorrow from Jim's. Where are a couple ov spots to go from there to have a good chance? PM me if you want to keep it quiet. We have to head back Tue noon.

Thanks


----------

